# Here's how you part out a bike !



## detroitbike (Jun 22, 2017)

this is the way to do it:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=362011869383

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=382047499102


  Or a sewing machine .....


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=381982912621


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 22, 2017)

I think some of those green lines are a little crooked


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 22, 2017)

Damn! that guy's really well organized person.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 22, 2017)

Good pointer for my impending purge.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 23, 2017)

That's pretty clever, an-all-in-one, pick your part, buy it now sale. I would have bet that most potential buyers would be too confused and not enough traffic in ebay to pull it off. . Yet, they're dumping each part and then taking the unwanted leftovers and sticking them in a new auction.  Albeit, in those sewing machine auctions, I bet their pile of unsold and too expensive to ship, machine bodies is getting huge.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## pikljoose (Jun 26, 2017)

That's pretty freakin' sharp.  

You could reuse the same layout board for the next bike.

Put the same part in the same box again.

Use a generic item description for each block option in the drop down, reuse the basic template.

poop.  Been doing it wrong all these years!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 26, 2017)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no seat


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jul 3, 2017)

How do you get that format?? I tried on this phone and won't get the drop down to list stuff. I want to part stuff out as well but we are talking Breeze's and Varsity's. Nothing good. Just taking up room.


----------

